# Applying AKU As A Repeater



## MSDD (Nov 23, 2013)

Assalam o Alaikum! i need a serious kind of advice from you people.. i have been selected for BDS in AMC but i am not interested in it.. i just want to get in AKU as its my dream university. what do you think, should i join BDS program? i mean will i be given preference when i will apply next year in AKU if i join AMC this year? i have listened so many guys studying one year in other med colleges and then ultimately getting in AKU. does it mean that AKU gives preference to those repeaters who are already studying in some university and still want to join AKU?


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello. It depends in my opinion. Do you want to do Bds? If you had your heart absolutely set on Mbbs, and don't think Bds is something you'll like then don't join it. One can't spend their whole life with a compromise. This in my opinion is a bigger issue rather than which institution you'll be attending because AMC is tonnes more affordable and has a great image in itself. As far as AKU's preference goes, I really can't say. However they do like determination. Joining Bds shouldn't hurt at all, you might even see you like AMC, but don't join it if Bds isn't your thing.


----------



## MSDD (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah! I think, I have not got any aptitude for BDS and also not interested in it. So, I will not go for it. I was just seeking advice regarding AKU. But, nevertheless, yeah there are many other issues to be considered like affordability. 
Hmm.. 
Well, JazakAllah aloooot..


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

MSDD said:


> Yeah! I think, I have not got any aptitude for BDS and also not interested in it. So, I will not go for it. I was just seeking advice regarding AKU. But, nevertheless, yeah there are many other issues to be considered like affordability.
> Hmm..
> Well, JazakAllah aloooot..


Allow me to give my two cents...
First of all, you should take a gap year only because you dont want to study BDS, not because of AKU. I say this because getting an admission in AKU is mostly upto fate. You may pass their entry test with hard work but the interview is not something that you can entirely study for. If it happens, it happens. If not, then so be it. I have heard of students with 5As in OLevels getting in and someone with excellent gardes and excellent extracurricular activities (Seeds of Peace, MUN etc) not getting in. 
Ofcourse AKU can your first preference but you should always focus more on the other colleges simply because those admissions are entirely upto hard work. Control what you can control. Getting into AKU is not in anyone's control and so your focus should be on other colleges. 
I see that you dont want to do BDS, so that should be the reason for taking a gap year. Work harder for next year and try to get into a good MBBS program. Along the way, if AKU happens, go for it. Otherwise you always have the backup college.
Hope this helps


----------



## Maham11 (Nov 16, 2014)

Couldn't you go to a different Medical school in-between and then attempt to transfer to AKU or a med program thats better than the one you're in?


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Maham11 said:


> Couldn't you go to a different Medical school in-between and then attempt to transfer to AKU or a med program thats better than the one you're in?


As far as I know, you can transfer only between the government medical colleges in Punjab. No, you cant transfer to AKU. You have to start from the beginning. I know of one who was in his third year, but went to AKU and is going to start from the 1st year all over again


----------



## mariamnma (Dec 8, 2014)

undefined said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone interested tostudy MBBS in China, please contact me. I recruit students for ZhengzhouUniversity and School of International Education, Huazhong University ofScience and Technology. You can inbox me here and I'llprovide you with more details; tuition fees, accomodation e.t.c
> 
> ...





Apun94 said:


> Maham11 said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't you go to a different Medical school in-between and then attempt to transfer to AKU or a med program thats better than the one you're in?
> ...


You can only transfer (according to migrate policy) from one gov. College to the other gov .college or from one priv.college to the other.If its your dream, you should go for it ! But you should completely focus on AKU's test for next couple of months. Best of luck!


----------



## mariamnma (Dec 8, 2014)

mariamnma said:


> undefined said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


#MSDD


----------

